# Creepy kids room!!!! Stage 1 Haunted Fay...



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

With the lights off, your setup looks wicked


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Garthgoyle


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oh thats great!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Definitely creepy!! Great job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice, I can't wait to see your whole set up!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ohhh Jeebus!! Totally creepy!!


----------



## emoviecostumes (Aug 17, 2011)

Very Creepy!!! Especially the kid in the bed, freaky stuff! Nice work!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

That kid's face is so scary- Love it!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great job on the crib! Love how you have the bloody fingerprints on the rail.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks all my Halloween forum friends..I will post all my stages rooms.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very creppy


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

I like it CREEPY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yep! Sure is creepy all right! Nice job!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow! That is crazy! In more ways than one. I have been working on a creepy play room in my head for the past few days. I actually got on to the forum now to get some thoughts/advice on it! Yours is really great though and I may borrow some of that!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks all my Halloween Forum friends .. .♥ ♥ ♥ Your opinion is very important for me.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

What?! No body parts mobile?!

Great job. The kid is VERY creepy!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

boo who? said:


> What?! No body parts mobile?!


Oooohhhh; great idea!!!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

What?! No body parts mobile?! 
My zombie boy's head rotates, the eyes blinks, and it laughs!!!
Video test on youtube

http://youtu.be/T1lcNKozBDY


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

i love it!
where did you get the bed from for the kids room?
i wonder if it can be made from PVC and painted to look like old rusty metal....hhhmmmm hamster wheel is turning lol.....


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

(Boogybaby )
i love it!
where did you get the bed from for the kids room?
i wonder if it can be made from PVC and painted to look like old rusty metal....hhhmmmm hamster wheel is turning lol.....)

The kids bed is actually an old baby crib that I got for free from a neighbor many years ago.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

It looks fantastic!! I've seen some professional haunts that don't look that good! GREAT job!!


----------

